# JOYEUX NOEL !



## joeldu18cher (24 Décembre 2008)

bon je n'ai pas vu de fil sur le sujet.. alors je me lance ... :rose:
JOYEUX NOEL 2008 MAC G!:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2008)

*C'est la belle nuit de Noël
La neige étend son manteau blanc
Et les yeux levés vers le ciel,
A genoux, les petits enfants,
Avant de fermer les paupières,
Font une dernière prière.

{Refrain:}
Petit Papa Noël
Quand tu descendras du ciel
Avec des jouets par milliers
N'oublie pas mon petit soulier

Mais, avant de partir,
Il faudra bien te couvrir
Dehors tu vas avoir si froid
C'est un peu à cause de moi

Il me tarde tant que le jour se lève
Pour voir si tu m'as apporté
Tous les beaux joujoux que je vois en rêve
Et que je t'ai commandés

{Refrain}

Le marchand de sable est passé
Les enfants vont faire dodo
Et tu vas pouvoir commencer
Avec ta hotte sur le dos
Au son des cloches des églises
Ta distribution de surprises

Et quand tu seras sur ton beau nuage
Viens d'abord sur notre maison
Je n'ai pas été tous les jours très sage
Mais j'en demande pardon

{Refrain}
Petit Papa Noël...*


----------



## tirhum (24 Décembre 2008)

(Bis)...


----------



## Agrippa II (24 Décembre 2008)

Bonnes fêtes de Hanoukka et de Noël à tous


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Bonnes fêtes de Hanoukka et de Noël à tous



*Al Hanissim
Hannérote hallalou anou madliqim 
ÂL HANNISSIM 
vé âl happourqane 
véâl hagguévourote 
véâl hattéchouôte 
vé âl hanniflaote 
véâl ha né'hamote, 
ché âssita laavotéinou 
bayamim hahém bazzémane hazzé 
âl yédé Cohanéikha haqqédochim.*


----------



## Agrippa II (24 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Al Hanissim
> Hannérote hallalou anou madliqim
> ÂL HANNISSIM
> vé âl happourqane
> ...


toda


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *
> {Refrain}
> Petit Papa Noël...*



Hè ! Le topic "les chansons que tout le monde aime ou pas..." c'est pas là ok ? :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Hè ! Le topic "les chansons que tout le monde aime ou pas..." c'est pas là ok ? :mouais:


Tu devais pas faire le petit Jésus à la grande crèche vivante de Fancouleaux, toi ?...


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu devais pas faire le petit Jésus à la grande crèche vivante de Fancouleaux, toi ?...



Si mais j'ai été viré pour "tendances sodomites" :rose:

Nan je suis tout seul ce soir... la lose... tout ça parce que ma mère a déplacé Noël la pute !! 
Et ma belle-mère me connaît que depuis 48h et elle est folle, alors je préfère rester chez oim avec  du saumon fumé sauvage, un ptit chably, du pain, et du st-nectaire :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

Un bon Noël à tous !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2008)

C'est pas plus mal, parfois...


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est pas plus mal, parfois...



Nan mais déjà avec mon ex je détestais, une caricature de bienséance que seul les monthy pythons auraient pu faire, dégoulinant de gentillesse avec un couteau dans le dos.

Au moins chez mes vieux, ces anarchos autonomes qui lisent des livres, ça va être bien bien cool le 28 

Marre de croiser que des parents à moitié cinglés de la tête et complètement aigris.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ... mes vieux, ces anarchos autonomes qui lisent des livres...



Je me disais bien que tu étais mal élevé...


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je me disais bien que tu étais mal élevé...



Ouai mais depuis qu'ils sont vieux ils regardent aussi Julien Courbet


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

Nan mais Noël ça existe en Corse ??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais Noël ça existe en Corse ??



C'est nous qui l'avons inventé, o baùllu!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (24 Décembre 2008)

je croyais que vous aviez inventé le nouvel an et les feu d'aritfices


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est nous qui l'avons inventé, o baùllu!



Nan mais tu affabules, c'est 100 % US qui a volé la vedette à St-Nicolas, ça devrait être exclus de l'île !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais déjà avec mon ex je détestais, une caricature de bienséance que seul les monthy pythons auraient pu faire, dégoulinant de gentillesse avec un couteau dans le dos.


et encore t'as eu du pot,  j'ai experimenté ca une fois, chez la " belle famille"   où ca ne dégoulinait pas du tout de gentillesse, ( j'avais été prévenu par ma Miss,  mais ce fut curieux) 
ambiance tendue, à couteaux tirés, et ca trainait , trainait...
les autres années j'ai evité sans  regrets ( avec plein accord de la Miss) 

et cette année because ma famille est  éparpillée ou à santé bof bof  , c'est pas de Noel, et c'est très bien ainsi
On se fera une réunion plus tard hors date "obligatoire" parce qu'on a envie d'etre ensemble , point.
------
détail 
chably :tu t'es fait avoir? c'est une contrefacon asiate?

( va verifier l'étiquette ou mieux goute le)


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> détail
> chably :tu t'es fait avoir? c'est une contrefacon asiate?
> 
> ( va verifier l'étiquette ou mieux goute le)



Nan attends je suis bourguignon quand même 

Et bon oui j'avoue je l'ai pas payé parce que je le trouvais trop cher


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2008)

bah tu sais bien que la cote de ce vin est assez " surélevée" depuis quelques temps
y a de tout , des moyens , des franchement pas bons , et des très bons
( et c'est comme d'hab pas forcement lié au prix ni aux mentions sur l'étiquette, mais  surtout à qui le fait)


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> bah tu sais bien que la cote de ce vin est assez " surélevée" depuis quelques temps
> y a de tout , des moyens , des franchement pas bons , et des très bons
> ( et c'est comme d'hab pas forcement lié au prix ni aux mentions sur l'étiquette, mais  surtout à qui le fait)



Ouai mais c'est pas une contre-façon, ça y est je l'ai goûté 
Je voulais un St-Veran mais y en avait pas, spa si mal le ptit Chably 
Nan mais c'était une bouteille à 8 &#8364; quoi, merci leclerc 

Santé ! Mais pas des pieds ! Comme dirait ma belle... :rose:








ps : tain... activité 100 % t'es au top !!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Et ma belle-mère me connaît que depuis 48h et elle est folle



C'est pour ça je souhaite pas rencontrer la mienne tout de suite.
Même timing.
Ils sont forts ces vieux.


----------



## Agrippa II (24 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai mais c'est pas une contre-façon, ça y est je l'ai goûté
> Je voulais un St-Veran mais y en avait pas, spa si mal le ptit Chably
> Nan mais c'était une bouteille à 8  quoi, merci leclerc
> 
> ...



Rien ne vaut un bon Côte Chalonnaise


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Rien ne vaut un bon Côte Chalonnaise



Ah nan mais moi tu sais, Givry, Rully, Mercurey, je ne jure que pas eux, je crois pas me tromper géographiquement parlant


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> C'est pour ça je souhaite pas rencontrer la mienne tout de suite.
> Même timing.
> Ils sont forts ces vieux.



Ouai ça craint hein... ils sont casses couilles, c'est quoi cette aigreur dégoulinante, on dirait un des membres du forum que je connais bien, mais je dirais pas son nom car c'est Noël et sa magie !! :love:


----------



## pascalformac (24 Décembre 2008)

coté belle doches , ya de tout
une  ce fut le glacon sur pattes.
j'en ai eu une autre,  adorable et fêtarde, on se marrait bien  et là les Noels etaient festifs, joyeux, arrosés  dont de TRES bons bourgognes qu'elle adorait, paix à son ame ( saloperie de maladie)


----------



## Agrippa II (24 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah nan mais moi tu sais, Givry, Rully, Mercurey, je ne jure que pas eux, je crois pas me tromper géographiquement parlant



Non non c'est ça rajoute le Montagny (étant de Buxy je ne puis faire autrement ) une seule chose à dire : bons goûts


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Non non c'est ça rajoute le Montagny (étant de Buxy je ne puis faire autrement ) une seule chose à dire : bons goûts



On est d'accord alors 
Tiens la semaine dernière j'ai ouvert un Chambolle Musigny de 97, 1er cru, putain la déception, rien quoi, de la merde le vin, moi qui voulait initier ma belle aux vins de Bourgogne, j'étais sur le cul, un cadeau des beaux-parents, tiens encore eux


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai ça craint hein... ils sont casses couilles, c'est quoi cette aigreur dégoulinante, on dirait un des membres du forum que je connais bien, mais je dirais pas son nom car c'est Noël et sa magie !! :love:



Mes vieux sont plutôt en pleine forme à ce que je peux constater.
Joyeux Noël


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Mes vieux sont plutôt en pleine forme à ce que je peux constater.
> Joyeux Noël



Idem 
Je les pensais grave fous, et en fait, comparés à tous les autres, ils sont en or ! :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Décembre 2008)

Joyeux Noël et bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à tous.


----------



## boodou (24 Décembre 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Joyeux Noël et bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à tous.



IDEM




_ps pour JPTK : je bois un Chambolle Musigny 2004 Philippe Pacalet et tout va bien _


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Décembre 2008)

Joyeux noël!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> bon je n'ai pas vu de fil sur le sujet.. alors je me lance ... :rose:
> JOYEUX NOEL 2008 MAC G!:love:


C'est certainement que ça n'était pas absolument indispensable

Je vais en ouvrir un pour les anniversaires, tiens je n'en vois aucun non plus.


----------



## cazaux-moutou philippe (25 Décembre 2008)

*Joyeux Noël*

à tous​


----------



## Wenzstarz (25 Décembre 2008)

Joyeux Noël et Bonne Fête à tous !

PS: Je viens de recevoir mon mac ce soir 
Et c'est vraiment une superbe machine
MacBook 13'3


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2008)

Allez, à mon tour de vous souhaiter un joyeux noël, c'est un rien banal, mais c'est de bon cur.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ce message a été supprimé par benjamin. Motif: Trève des chasseurs.



je plussoye


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> On est d'accord alors
> Tiens la semaine dernière j'ai ouvert un Chambolle Musigny de 97, 1er cru, putain la déception, rien quoi, de la merde le vin, moi qui voulait initier ma belle aux vins de Bourgogne, j'étais sur le cul, un cadeau des beaux-parents, tiens encore eux


Ca m'étonne qu'à moitié, beaucoup de bourgognes ne sont pas des vins de garde
Après c'est la loterie , ca passe ou ca passe pas.
un Chambolle Musigny ( pinot noir) c'est gardable , mais ensuite  c'est coup de bol ou pas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Décembre 2008)

*Monsieur Hankey, caca noël,
Copain qui viens des intestin
Va sur le trône et tu verra
Pousse un peut il sortira

Le voilà, il est tout chaud
Te salue par un « Hi Di Oh »
Car lui qui viens de lintérieure
A vu lamour dans ton cur

Il peut être moelleux,
Il peut être rugueux, marron ou couleur cornichon (Oh, Oh)
Mais si vous mangez des fibres et des fruits
Il viendra cette nuit

Cest le petit caca noël
Il décent pas du ciel
Mais cest quand même notre copain
« Je sens qumonsieur est pas loin »

Hi Di Oh, moi monsieur Hankey,
Je vous salut, jviens pour noël,
Cest bien connu,
On va danser, rire, et chanter,
Avant qujsois tout desséché,
Jouons à un jeu délire
Avec moi dans la bouche,
Essayé de dire : « Hankey, Oh, Oh, Oh, Miam, miam, miam »
?? Ca devrait être au programme ??
Parfois il est mou,
Parfois bien ferme,
Parfois cest pratiquement de la

Et parfois il saccroche à votre cul, ne tombe pas dans les toilettes,
Il est coincé dans le stinctère, il se décroche pas, alors on doit remuer son cul,
Pour quil tombe dans la cuvette,
Voilà sa y est

Monsieur Hankey,
Vient à ce jour,
Noël fini,
Il sera partit,
Mais nous garderont dans nos cur,
Tant son esprit, que son odeeeuuur !
« Hi Di Oh !!! »*


----------



## richard-deux (25 Décembre 2008)

Un bon Noël à tous !


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Décembre 2008)

Joyeux noël à toutes et tous.


----------



## mamyblue (25 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Oui je sais il y a longtemps ....

Mais pour moi Noël à toujours été un jour très important et personne ne devrait se retrouver tout seul, mais malheureusement il y en aura toujours hélas .....

Mon mari à choisi de nous quitter juste avant les fêtes de fin d'année, mais il ne ma pas laissée toute seule, non je suis avec nos enfants, nos petits-enfants et je suis très proche de ma famille, de ma belle-famille, sans oublier mes ami(e)s. 

Dans mon malheur j'ai quand même beaucoup de chance, ce qui n'est pas le cas pour tout le monde et j'ai une pensée pour tout ceux qui sont seul en ce jour de Noël .....

Et je tenais à venir aujourd'hui pour vous souhaiter à toutes et à tous un Joyeux Noël et tout mes meilleurs voeux de bonheur et santé pour la nouvelle année .....

Bien amicalement !

Claudine


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *C'est la belle nuit de Noël
> La neige étend son manteau blanc
> Et les yeux levés vers le ciel,
> A genoux, les petits enfants,
> ...



Les chants corses c'est vraiment chiant!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Décembre 2008)

Un très joyeux Noël à toutes et à tous!


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2008)

fermé moi se truc noel s'est fini et en plus on fait jamais de tradada pour le joyeux ranouka ou la fête des poissons alors merde pour quoi noel?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2008)

cé vré sa!


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2008)

Allez. Encore quelques jours et on en bien un qui va nous pondre un topic des bonnes résolutions pour la nouvelle année :sleep:


----------



## Craquounette (26 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Allez. Encore quelques jours et on en bien un qui va nous pondre un topic des bonnes résolutions pour la nouvelle année :sleep:



BackCat s'en chargera


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2008)

Nom de Dieu&#8230; Mackie est un académicien à côté de Toys :affraid:


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Allez. Encore quelques jours et on en bien un qui va nous pondre un topic des bonnes résolutions pour la nouvelle année :sleep:





je m'en charge :rose:... incognito .... preparons le reveillon et les voeux ......

bonne année bordel! (bordel= contraction de bo nne année et de joyeux no el , le " de" faisant une liaison voire une copule entre les deux membres des expressions consacrées)
ceci dit ... je n'y vois qu'une façon de faire un clin d'oeil de bonne humeur rien de plus...

et ce fil est vraiment bien avec les chansons de patoch':love: ça donne faim!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Décembre 2008)

il t'as déjà chanté "les lampions"?


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Décembre 2008)

les lampions ...? mmm we are the lampions ... on l'a dans le ...? 
mmmm
ya une rime en fion peut etre ? 

patoch' ! les lampions! les lampions!


----------



## Agrippa II (26 Décembre 2008)

toys a dit:


> fermé moi se truc noel s'est fini et en plus on fait jamais de tradada pour le joyeux ranouka ou la fête des poissons alors merde pour quoi noel?


moi j'ai parlé de Hanoukka


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2008)

Réouverture dans 1 an !


----------

